# ThePrintful versus TeeLaunch - print area and mockups



## AB3

I have finally finished the artwork for my t-shirt line and am ready to pull the trigger as soon as I choose the fulfillment side. I've decided to go with Shopify for the front end.

I am currently debating between ThePrintful and TeeLaunch. Any replies would be appreciated!

1) Print area: I really do like ThePrintful in terms of ease of use and integration, however I noticed their print size seems to be smaller (at least when I do a mock-up), coming in max at around 12" x 16". On TeeSpring when I do mockups they are quite a bit bigger and my concern is that my artwork does not stick out as much since at least online, it doesn't look like their print area is very big. 

TeeLaunch on the other hand seems to have a bigger print area, i imagine due to better printer. Has anyone had any experience printing with either in terms of the size of the artwork?

2) Mock-Ups: I wonder what you guys use for your mock-ups. I know ThePrintful has a mockup generator which is a big help so I don't have to keep buy t-shirts and taking my own photos every time I have a design. However the downside is it doesn't look as nice as the artwork that gets generated when you do a t-shirt for, (again), TeeSpring where the shirt mockup looks like a real human is wearing the shirt. As such, the mockup isn't very attractive in a way that promotes the t-shirt (compounded by the smaller print area).

Does anyone know if other fulfillment services, including teelaunch have mock-up generators for your artwork so that it looks attractive on a fitted shirt?

So those are the two questions this newbie is mulling over before he makes a decision! 

Input would be a great help.

Thank you !


----------



## BandPrints

I think the biggest thing fulfillment brands need to understand is the machinery that the company they pick is using and how they differ from each other. This many times will answer a lot of your questions and help guide you to the best fit.

Prihtful uses Brother machines and TeeLaunch uses Kornit machines. You can now research the difference in print quality, feel, and such to get a better idea. As far as print area they both have similar print sizes BUT it is usually up to the company to decide how large a "standard" print should be due to ink costs, time, and overhead. Printing a 12x12 inch graphic cost will vary greatly from a 12.25x16 inch graphic for example.

As for mock-ups one of the best ways to get these done is to purchase a one time set of templates from https://arsenal.gomedia.us

They have a very large amount to pick from and even their standard set will allow you to create a lot of unique mock-ups so the shirts look real. Plus you have great control on shading and such. We suggest this to all of our clients.


----------



## printaura

While there is a difference in the actual machines there is also a difference in whether they use heat press or conveyor dryers on the final result. 

In the end you should make a list of your top criteria and narrow your choices of fulfillment companies and order products from the ones you are interested. It is worth spending some money to order samples from different companies as you will get a good idea of print quality, turnaround times as well as extra branding type features you will see. And you may also get to experience some of each companies customer service which can be very important.


----------



## misha180

Printful is great. Fast shipping, very good quality. Yes, they are more expensive than other fulfillment companies, but it's worth the extra expense to not have to worry about what is being sent to your customer. Their customer service is fantastic. The only time they had to re-do an order for me was because of a flaw in an AA shirt after washing, not really their fault. They sent a replacement out same day.

Teelaunch is another story! Cheap is not always best. I won't go into quality and customer service issues here, but feel free to check out my review on TrustPilot. 

Customer service is paramount. Remember, your fulfillment company sends your product to your customer without you doing a quality check. Do you trust them to represent your business the way you want to be represented to your customer?

And yes, as of today teelaunch still owes me money.


----------



## kerstar

hey so which one did you end up going with?


----------

